# Não consigo mais queimar cds!

## lobo

Fala pessoal!

Bem, não sei porque não consigo mais queimar cds de data, copiei um cd de audio normalmente outro dia com o 

Gnome CD Master e funcionou bem... Tentei queimar com o nautilus e com o gcombust, tanto como ususario normal como root, e sempre para no processo do "estou prestes a queimar..." . Alem de perder midias, tive que bootar no windows pra fazer isso... foi medonho!  :Razz: 

Se alguem puder ajudar ficarei grato. 

Abraços, 

Lobo

----------

## mascanho

Funcionava antes ? ou foi a primeira vez ke aconteceu ?

ja tentaste com o k3b ? ou com o gtoaster ?

N tens logs com erros ?

----------

## RoadRunner

Todos esses softwares usam o mesmo software de base, cdrecord, mkisofs, etc. Seria conveniente verificar qual o erro que estes devolvem, para saber se é problema deles ou do frontend.

----------

## lobo

Usando o gcombust, aparecem apenas os comnados normais para queimar o cd e ele simplesmente não continua o processo... No nautilus, ele começa a criar o iso, mas não vejo reação nenhuma do sistema, em termos de uso e HD ou processador. 

Bem, sabendo que o nautilus tambem usa o cdrecord, vou recompilar o pacote, derrepente corrompeu alguma coisa no software. 

Eu não queria ficar queimando cds pra testar o sistema, se eu fizer um dummy test no gcombust e passar significa que tudo está fucnionanado bem??

----------

## mascanho

Sim o teste e para isso mesmo para evitar keimar cds ke serao danificados, mas ja esperimentaste emeegir de novo por exemplo o cdrdao cdrtools etc como o RoadRunner disse, pk provavelmente o problema esta ai e nao no GUI que estas a usar para gravar cds

E ve o logs tambem, pk este fornecem informalao importante

----------

## lobo

Bem recompilei os pacotes e continua não funcionando.... A mensagem do gcombust é a seguinte:

```

/usr/bin/cdrecord: No write mode specified.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Continuing in 5 seconds...

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

/usr/bin/cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Cannot allocate memory. WARNING: Cannot do mlockall(2).

/usr/bin/cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().

/usr/bin/cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

scsidev: '0,0,0'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.31

SCSI buffer size: 64512

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Driveropts: 'burnproof'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 2

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'CD-RW GCE-8240B '

Revision       : '1.06'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Current: 0x0009

Profile: 0x000A 

Profile: 0x0009 (current)

Profile: 0x0008 

Profile: 0x0002 (current)

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 6037504 = 5896 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data   632 MB         padsize:   30 KB

Lout start:      727 MB (72:03/07) = 324082 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

ATIP info from disk:

  Indicated writing power: 5

  Is not unrestricted

  Is not erasable

  Disk sub type: Medium Type A, high Beta category (A+) (3)

  ATIP start of lead in:  -11634 (97:26/66)

  ATIP start of lead out: 359848 (79:59/73)

Disk type:    Short strategy type (Phthalocyanine or similar)

Manuf. index: 3

Manufacturer: CMC Magnetics Corporation

Blocks total: 359848 Blocks current: 359848 Blocks remaining: 35766

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed 24 in dummy TAO mode for single session.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().

/usr/bin/cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

BURN-Free is ON.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Caught interrupt.

Track 01:    0 of  632 MB written.Writing  time:  115.422s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo had 72 puts and 9 gets.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 8 times full, min fill was 98%.

```

Antigamente funcionava perfeitamente, deve ter sido algum upgrade que estragou alguma coisa.... 

Se alguem tiver alguma idéia por favor poste! 

Obrigado,

Lobo

----------

## mascanho

provavelmente update ao kernel fez isso, ja agora ja chekaste as permissoes ?

como root csgues burnar cds ??

----------

## RoadRunner

```

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Cannot allocate memory. WARNING: Cannot do mlockall(2).

/usr/bin/cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority(). 

(...)

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority(). 

```

Isto significa que o utilizador que estás a usar não tem permissões. Verifica se se encontra nos grupos que permitem aceder soa devices e que os programas em questão (cdrecord, etc) também pertencem a esses grupos.

----------

## lobo

No meu /etc/group tem os grupos cdrw e cdrom, que não tem ninguem e eu nunca usei tambem, não sei se é isso.. Mas como root ele também  não queima...

No meu lilo tem 

```

append = "hdc=ide-scsi"

```

essa é a linha do meu cdr no fstab

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/cdr        iso9660         noauto,user,ro                  0 0

```

Ja reemerge o cdrdao e o cdrtools.... Ta ficando bizarro isso...  :Sad: 

Abraços, 

Lobo

----------

## mascanho

quais a USE ques estas a usar para emergir isso ?

----------

## r3pek

1ª coisa:

se tens um kernel 2.6.X nao precisas de usar o ide-scsi. já nao é necessário usar isso visto no 2.6 já ser possivel usar directamente o ide para gravar cds. Por isso, podes retirar o suporte no kernel e retirar a linha do append do lilo.

2ª coisa:

Se não estás a usar o kernel + recente (gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r3) por favor tenta este kernel.

----------

## lobo

Ok, vou retirar a linha do lilo. A qual suporte voce se refere? Esse kernel já eh stable??? 

Minhas USE flags são:

```

USE="X gtk gnome -kde -arts alsa 3dnow avi cdr cups encode fbcon gif gtkhtml java jpeg

     mad mmx oggvorbis opengl pdflib qt quicktime radeon scanner svga tcltk tiff

     truetype unicode usb xv xvid zlib x86"

```

Faz tempo que eu não mexo nisso.... 

Eu puz um iso pra queimar, parece que está queimando... a unica coisa estranha, eh que já fazem 24 horas que está processando!!!  :Shocked: 

----------

## r3pek

o kernel é stable mas ainda ta markado cm testing (~ARCH). de qq das formas podes usar à vontade.

o suporte que referia era o suporte ao ide-scsi.

----------

